# TailLight: Pl Bike S Flash vs Niterider CherryBomb



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

Anyone had a chance to compare these two tail lights? I currently use the SuperFlash and while it's plenty bright, if there is something better, I am game.

Having said that, I am only interested in standalone taillights that have their own battery supply (ie AA or AAA batteries).

Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

What's a Dinotte "Cherrybomb"?
Dinotte currently has the 140L, which is a single LED product, and the 400R dual-led light.
I have the 140L AA version, which takes a 4xAA battery magazine, and is good for about 8 hours on the lowest setting. It doesn't have much competition: the lowest setting is about as bright as a car rear light, and the high setting has the brightness of a car rear fog light (or even more). The blinking modes are similar to that of a police car (I do not use them... they are way too conspicuous). I cannot even imagine what the 400R could be like ;-) So this is an awesome product.
Another way to compare it to your regular $5 blinkers is this: I could ride by this light alone if it were mounted forward. Can you do that with the Planet Bike et al? 
The only thing I HATE about the 140L AA is the battery magazine. If you can afford it, go with the LiIon version, it's worth the money. The magazine is a constant source of annoyance and suffering - AA cells pop out of it, the wire gets disconnected etc. It sucks.


----------



## bdaghisallo (Jan 10, 2006)

Whoops!

I should have written Niterider Cherry Bomb. And there's an ad on page for it as I write this!

Duh!


----------



## yetibetty (Dec 24, 2007)

Don't know about the cherry bomb but this looks like it could be very good 
http://www.princetontec.com/?q=node/124


----------



## mrbubbles (Apr 9, 2007)

PBSF> PT Swerve and NR CB. They don't compare. Don't bother with NR products.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

mrbubbles said:


> PBSF> PT Swerve and NR CB. They don't compare. Don't bother with NR products.


Do you base your comment on personal experience? I have 4 superflashes and 3 cherry bombs. They are all very well made, and the cherry bomb is quite a bit brighter than the superflash. I think the superflash strobe is more attention getting than the cherry bomb's, but the cherry bomb is the clear winner on brightness so it, in the end, grabs more attention on roads shared with cars and other light pollution. I think the cherry bomb is also much more visible in the daytime than the superflash.

The superflash is smaller and lighter than the cherry bomb.


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

KingOfTheHill said:


> Do you base your comment on personal experience? I have 4 superflashes and 3 cherry bombs. They are all very well made, and the cherry bomb is quite a bit brighter than the superflash. I think the superflash strobe is more attention getting than the cherry bomb's, but the cherry bomb is the clear winner on brightness so it, in the end, grabs more attention on roads shared with cars and other light pollution. I think the cherry bomb is also much more visible in the daytime than the superflash.
> 
> The superflash is smaller and lighter than the cherry bomb.


first 'real' comparison I've read anywhere... thanks for posting


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

KingOfTheHill said:


> I have 4 superflashes and 3 cherry bombs.


ON ONE BIKE? :eekster:

Comparison beamshots please.

What is it with the PBSF that makes everyone rave? I've seen a few out riding and they are good but not that much better than the competition.


----------



## KingOfTheHill (Sep 19, 2007)

Now that would be something, eh? No, spread out over three bikes, one scooter, a tricycle and a fire engine pedal car.

I'll try and do some comparison video this weekend.



znomit said:


> ON ONE BIKE? :eekster:


----------



## Kahu (Sep 27, 2008)

mrbubbles said:


> PBSF> PT Swerve and NR CB. They don't compare. Don't bother with NR products.


I haven't seen the Swerve in action firsthand, but here is a video of the planet bike superflash vs the Princeton tec swerve. 



not my video btw...

I recently purchased the Niterider Cherrybomb at REI.
I compared the Superflash with the Cherrybomb in the store before I bought mine and the cherrybomb beat out the superflash in my opinion. both use a 1/2watt led strobe , but the cherrybomb is equally bright at different angles, while the superflash seems to fade when you move to the sides. My buddy bought the cherrybomb at the same time I got mine and my other buddy had previously picked up the superflash. We went on a night ride a couple of days ago and after dropping back a few hundred feet the difference was clear. The cherrybomb is a winner hands down. 
sizewise they are the same, but the superflash is a little lighter. no biggie :thumbsup:


----------



## Kahu (Sep 27, 2008)

ema02 said:


> How about Spyder tail lights? While I was searching for a tail light lens replacement I saw that at the dealer page and got me thinking how is it compared to the other brands you just mentioned.


Those look like car tail lights to me. sure you got the right link?


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

I like the SuperFlash (that was my SF v. Swerve video), but I got a CB to try out. The CB's beam pattern is wide, thanks to the collimator, so off-axis visibility is pretty good for a stand-alone taillight. Just make sure to get it aimed level so the best part of the beam is on-target.

*edit:* I wanted to point out that NiteRider *advertises* that the Cherry Bomb has a reflector lens that provides visibility even when the light is turned off. *I feel this claim is misleading.* The Cherry Bomb is nowhere near the reflective performance of even a basic CPSC red reflector, let alone a really good reflector. I really have no idea why they're making this claim. Do not plan to substitute the CB for your reflectors.

If you want a blinkie that's also a legit reflector, get a Planet Bike BRT-5, or the much weaker Cateye LD500 or LD500-II. If you want a top-notch reflector, get some red Reflexite V82 reflective tape and stick a stripe of it up each seatstay, or up the rear of your fender if you run full fenders.

The Blackburn Mars 4.0 is also quite powerful and has a pretty large hotspot in its beam, so that's another contender.

BTW we got some SuperFlash clones in at the LBS. They should be called a PooperFlash... project the beam pattern onto a wall and you'll see it's no substitute for the genuine SF.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Update: regarding NiteRider's claim that the Cherry Bomb is reflective, here's my test setup. Cherry Bomb, Planet Bike BRT-5, CPSC wide-angle reflector, a reflective legband, and a couple types of legit reflective tape:










...and here's how it looks from slightly off-axis with a light near the camera to show what reflects well, and what doesn't. The Cherry Bomb is a fine light, but it gets pwned by anything from a plastic Cateye reflector on up, when it comes to providing enough reflectivity to keep you safe when it's turned off. I think NiteRider should stop advertising it as a reflective device before they get sued. Survey says...?


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh, and for those interested in the CB beam pattern, here's a comparison between the BRT-5, the CB and the DiNotte 140. Identical manual camera settings, of course.









^ Planet Bike BRT-5









^ NiteRider Cherry Bomb









^ DiNotte 140 at full throttle, attempting to burn a hole in my wall


----------



## roadiegonebad (Jan 31, 2004)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=166948


----------



## selector (Aug 27, 2009)

FYI: The cherry bomb wont fit phat 30mm+ posts. That lack of information will now cost me $5-$10 in shipping fees to return the product to the vendor I purchased it from.


----------

